# Stainless steel sillcocks or hose bibbs



## Keysplumber (Dec 28, 2011)

Hello all, was wondering if anyone has a line on stainless steel hose bibs and sillcocks. There is a good market down here in the Florida Keys for dock-side bibs and the brass with steel handle units just don't hold up to the salt. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Post an intro and help will be Round


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I have just the product for ya.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Post a good intro and help will be square.


----------



## Keysplumber (Dec 28, 2011)

Keysplumber said:


> Hello all, was wondering if anyone has a line on stainless steel hose bibs and sillcocks. There is a good market down here in the Florida Keys for dock-side bibs and the brass with steel handle units just don't hold up to the salt. Any help would be appreciated.


How do I submit an intro? Intro about?


----------



## HOMER (Jun 5, 2011)

*Why Post An Intro?* 
Quote:
Originally Posted by *slickrick* 
_An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/._

_The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)_

_Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field._

_This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is._

_We look forward to your valuable input._

The above quote is a familiar post that shows up often. Whenever a new member shows up offering comments without ever offering an intro, they are often met with shall we say, less than open arms. Many a new member has missed (or flat out ignored) the desire this community has for a posted intro and even the ones that do get it, don't always get WHY it matters.

This site is a bit different from many other online plumbing forums. Take note of the big red banner that clearly states "PLUMBING PROFESSIONALS ONLY". There is an honest attempt to filter out DIY'ers, sales people, and other non-licensed individuals from the discussions. The Plumbing Zone is not a free-for-all. This is appropriate because otherwise the conversations might become muddied with irrelevant input. An intro helps with this.

Another reason for the intro is it helps us to get to know one another from a professional standpoint. Offering suggestions, asking questions, and even a few well placed barbs all seem to go better with people that at least said, "Hi...This is who I am." Think of this place as a supply house sales counter. We all stop in and there are several conversations going on at once. Chances are if you've never been there before, you wouldn't just start spouting off with out others knowing who you are. You especially wouldn't start by throwing jabs and poking people in the eye, yet that is how many choose to introduce themselves.

And still another point is the intro helps the members help you. Knowing how long you've been in the industry, what type of work you do, and whether or not you are an employee or an employer all play in to the responses you get to your questions. This information also helps to show you really are a plumbing professional that is working in the trade. And if you choose, it is very easy to accomplish this without divulging personal info.

So the intro is just the internet form of a simple handshake and a smile.
It is fun for us to welcome you so please don't rob our joy by avoiding the intro.
__________________
(C/P : thanks plbgbiz)


----------

